# ما هي الصلاة؟



## candy shop (27 مايو 2008)

الصلاة بكل بساطة هي التأمل و المناجاة والتكلم مع الله بإمكانك التكلم




مع الله في أي وقت سواء في النهار أو الليل وفي أي مكان فالله

موجود في كل مكان ويرغب بسماع صلوات المؤمنين ويسر جداً

بتضرعاتهم. ليس المهم أن نصلي لله بوقفة خاصة أو تقليد

معيّن سواء بالركوع أو الوقوف أو أي شئ آخر. المهم هو أن تقترب

.نحو الله بالخشوع والعبادة الحقيقية النابعة من القلب



ولا تنسوا ان تذكروا كل من طلبوا منك

الصلاة من اجلهم ​


----------



## جيلان (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الصلاة؟*

*فعلا حبيبتى مش لازم نتقيد مع ربنا بوقفة معينة او كلام معين
لكن كل ما هو مهم القرب منه بقلوبنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى*


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الصلاة؟*



جيلان قال:


> *فعلا حبيبتى مش لازم نتقيد مع ربنا بوقفة معينة او كلام معين
> لكن كل ما هو مهم القرب منه بقلوبنا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى*



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا يا جيلان يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الصلاة؟*

حقا كاندى
فعندما نطلب هو يعطى
فى اى وقت وزمان
ودمتى بود​


----------



## استفانوس (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الصلاة؟*

اشكرك عزيزتي على هذه الكلمات الرائعة
التي توضح مفهوم الصلاة لدى المسيحيين
واحب ان اقول 
نحن كمسيحين 
نصلي للاب                    *(( المصدر ))*
باسم الابن                 *   (( المحور ))*
بوسطة الروح القدس      *  (( المعبر ))*


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الصلاة؟*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا كاندى
> فعندما نطلب هو يعطى
> فى اى وقت وزمان
> ودمتى بود​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الصلاة؟*



استفانوس قال:


> اشكرك عزيزتي على هذه الكلمات الرائعة
> التي توضح مفهوم الصلاة لدى المسيحيين
> واحب ان اقول
> نحن كمسيحين
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا على ردك الرائع يا استفانوس

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Esther (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الصلاة؟*

ميرسى جدااا يا قمر على الكلام الحلو ده و الرب يعوضك


----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الصلاة؟*



esther قال:


> ميرسى جدااا يا قمر على الكلام الحلو ده و الرب يعوضك




ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الصلاة؟*

_ربنا سامعنا وعايز يسمعنا فى كل وقت واى مكان

من خلال معاملاتنا وسلوكنا

ميرسى خالص يا كاندى ربنا معاكى_​


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2008)

كلمات فى غاية الروعة ياكاندى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الصلاة؟*



totty قال:


> _ربنا سامعنا وعايز يسمعنا فى كل وقت واى مكان
> 
> من خلال معاملاتنا وسلوكنا
> 
> ميرسى خالص يا كاندى ربنا معاكى_​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا يا توتى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هي الصلاة؟*



happy Angel قال:


> كلمات فى غاية الروعة ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------

